# BMX Helm auf MTB?



## Beliar (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hab mir vor ein paar Wochen ein MTB gekauft und bin absoluter Neuling auf dem Gebiet. Fahre zur Zeit Abends und am WE immer kleinere Touren um bisschen an meiner Fitness zu arbeiten.
Um meine Birne zu schützen bin ich jetzt noch auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Helm. Wie die Fahrräder werden die Helme ja auch entsprechend kategorisiert. Spricht etwas dagegen ein BMX Helm auf nem MTB zu fahren? Ich finde die sehen einfach schicker aus und machen mir einen sichereren Eindruck, da Sie meist auch bis in den Nacken runter gehen. 
Besteht der einzige Nachteil an der schlechteren Belüftung?


----------



## Fabeymer (5. Mai 2010)

Einerseits die Belüftung, andererseits sind sie etwas schwerer. Mich störts nicht, fahre auch mit BMX-Helm auf der Haus- und Feierabendrunde. Wenn's eine längere Tour bei entsprechend warmen Temperaturen wird, ziehe ich allerdings den "konventionellen" MTB-Helm vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian8 (6. Mai 2010)

also ich hab den TSG Superlight:  http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/P...t-Solid-Color-Helm-2008-2009-SALE-::9335.html

Ist der Leichteste von dieser Art (300g) den ich damals gefunden hatte.
Fahr damit auch längere Touren. Wird zwar schon warm aber es hällt sich im erträglichen Bereich. Im Vergleich zu normalen CC Helmen von nen paar Kollegen ist er sogar fast noch leichter...


----------



## Beliar (6. Mai 2010)

Danke erstmal für die Antworten.
Mir gehts halt hauptsächlich darum keine Sicherheitseinbußen zu haben. Gewicht und Wärmeentwicklung sind erstmal nicht so wichtig. So lang bin ich im Moment noch nicht unterwegs.
Find BMX Helme halt optisch ansprechender und scheinen auch n Tick günstiger zu sein.
Bin weiterhin dankbar für jede weiteren Vorschlag.


----------



## Beliar (6. Mai 2010)

So hab mich mal bisschen umgeschaut. Poste hier mal die Links meiner engeren Wahl rein. Wer bereits Erfahrung mit einem davon sammeln konnte, den bitte ich diese mir kund zu tun.

http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/fahrradhelme/giro-flak-rot/9350.html
http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/fahrradhelme/o-neal-sound-helm-white/18493.html
http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/fahrradhelme/uvex-xp13-olive-mat-star-red/227640.html
http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/fahrradhelme/tsg-superlight-flat-black-helm/225988.html

Wobei bei dem o´neal interessiert mich hauptsächlich ob das mit dem "Soundsystem" wirklich n Wert hat.


----------



## Priest0r (6. Mai 2010)

ich hab den uvex und den vorgänger davon
ich fahr damit auch mehrere stunden
wenns über 15 grad hat und du den helm nach ner stunde radeln absetzt is das aufsetzen eklig, weil viel kalter schweiß im schaumfstoff.
wenn du keine oder kurze haare hast, solltest du nach deiner ankunft den helm erstmal gegen den kopf drücken.
dann tropft der ganze schweiß raus und das trocknen dauert nich ganz so lange


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. Mai 2010)

Ich hab seit neuestem den Giro Section brown leather. Ist genau so verarbeitet wie der TSG superlight und wiegt dementsprechend 300g. Er sitzt auch bei schmalen köpfen sehr gut und trägt nicht so dick auf, ist etwas bequemer als giro flak. AUprobiert hab ich den POC (übelst), Bell faction, UMF, giro flak, etc. Ach ja, das Leder ist echt!

http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?PNR=17177


----------



## Bymike (9. Mai 2010)

was war an dem POC Helm übel? Habe selbigen noch in die nähere Auswahl genommen.


----------



## Moonboot42 (12. Mai 2010)

Naja, übel fand ich di9e Paßform, aber das ist eher ein subjektiver Grund, aber mit in den Größen, die ich probiert habe, konnten auch die mitgegebenen Polster nicht viel ausrichten.
Er scheint eher für nahezu runde Kopfumfänge gemacht zu sein. Ansonsten finde ich den Preis recht übertrieben, die Verarbeitung ist gut, aber rechtfertigt nichts. Er kam mir recht schwer vor. Für das Geld kriegt man doch mehrere Helme und nach einem Sturz sollte man ja eh den Helm an die Wand hängen.


----------



## rumpf (3. September 2010)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Ich hab seit neuestem den Giro Section brown leather. Ist genau so verarbeitet wie der TSG superlight und wiegt dementsprechend 300g. Er sitzt auch bei schmalen köpfen sehr gut und trägt nicht so dick auf, ist etwas bequemer als giro flak. AUprobiert hab ich den POC (übelst), Bell faction, UMF, giro flak, etc. Ach ja, das Leder ist echt!
> 
> http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?PNR=17177



@Moonboot: Brauch jetzt auch einen neuen Helm weil mein Bell Faction mir gerissen ist .Hab jetzt fast alles an Dirtschüsseln anprobiert und am besten passen mir Bell Faction & Giro Section .Einer von den beiden wird auch der neue .
Hast du dich mit dem Section schonmal ordentlich auf den Kopf geschmissen  Oder kennt einer nen Vergleichstest bezüglich der Haltbarkeit hab bissi Schiss weil der ja keine Plastikaußenhülle hat

Gruß Andi


----------



## Moonboot42 (3. September 2010)

Der Helm hat eine etwas dunnere Plastikschale, durch das InmoldVerfahren. Muß aber nicht unbedingt ein Nachteil sein, Er bekommt halt Durch dicke Sachen eine leichte Delle (1-2mm). Du hattest ihn ja schon in der Hand, da ist noch richtig viel Schaum drin. Ich hab mal Grofa angeschrieben, weil ich nicht wußte ob das Bedenklich ist, das war die Antwort:



> vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.
> 
> Der Giro Section wird wie der Bell Slant im Inmold-Verfahren hergestellt.
> Das heißt, die Innenschale aus EPS wird in einem Arbeitsgang mit der sehr
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dosenbrot (3. September 2010)

Also meine persönliche Meinung ist, dass BMX-Helme auf dem MTB beknackt aussehen. Skater haben ja schließlich auch keine Reiterhelme auf.


----------



## rumpf (3. September 2010)

@Moonboot Danke ! Klingt doch gut Dellen sind egal ich hat nur schiss das er vielleicht schneller bricht oder so dann wird`s wol der Section !

@Dosenbrot Ist reine Geschmackssache und kommt ja auch auf den Einsatzbereich an oder ?


----------



## J3STER (3. September 2010)

bei den "dickeren" Mountainbikes schaut ein Skaterhelm sicher nicht so unpassend aus wie bei einem carbon CC


----------



## Moonboot42 (3. September 2010)

rumpf schrieb:


> @Moonboot Danke ! Klingt doch gut Dellen sind egal ich hat nur schiss das er vielleicht schneller bricht oder so dann wird`s wol der Section !




Ja, die Dellen sind uninteresant, dafür hat er mehr dämpfenden Schaum. Wenn er richtig hin ist gibts ja auch noch das Giro Crash replacement, also halb so wild, die sind sehr bemüht.


----------



## hinfo (7. September 2010)

Fahre im Stadtverkehr seit ein paar Wochen den Giro Flak (für schmale 25 Euronen bei Amazon geschossen) und bin sehr zufrieden. 

Die Belüftung ist verhältnismäßig gut gelungen und er ist nicht allzu schwer (bin allerdings auch seit Jahrzehnten deutlich schwerere Helme vom Motorrad her gewohnt).

Das mit den vollgesogenen Schaumstoffpolstern stimmt wohl, allerdings habe auch ich im Großstadtwahnsinn ein wesentlich sicheres Gefühl bei einer Schale aus ABS. Das MTB Styrodurhelmchen spar ich mir für die Radeltouren im Grünen mit meiner besseren Hälfte auf


----------



## bmxfan1000 (10. November 2019)

Hallo an alle,

ich bin auf diese nun mehr neun Jahre zurücklegende Diskussion gestoßen, da ich auch begeisterter Mountainbiker bin.
BMX-Helme finde ich super, weil sie einem nicht nur ein sicheres Gefühl geben, sondern meiner Meinung nach auch für jede Kopfform geeignet sind.

Durch die harte Schale fühle ich mich beim Mountainbiken sehr sicher. Das tolle an BMX-Helmen ist denke ich die weiche Innenseite, damit der Kopf nicht gequetscht wird. Manchmal habe ich nur das Gefühl, dass mein Kopf durch den Schaumstoff total verschwitzt ist.
Auch den Verschluss finde ich klasse, weil er nicht so schnürt wie bei herkömmlichen Fahrradhelmen und trotzdem gut verschließt.

Viele Grüße an alle
bmxfan1000


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

